# My Rare Horse :)



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

He's *georgeous*!!! I love his colouring - it's so pretty!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is soo beautiful. I love his coloring!  & Buttermilk is my hamster's name, LOL!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

He's really pretty! Such a nice soft color


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

aw thanks lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He's a good looking guy, would love to see some pictures of you riding him!


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a couple of old pics of me riding him, I haven't gotten any recent ones


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

he is gorgeous  And i think his name really suits him . Good luck with him =D


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

He's so pretty! I LOVE that coloring.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I love him.......he's so pretty!~!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Puuuurrrrtttttyyyy me wanty!!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i am soo jealous .. you dont even kno!! he is beautiful!!!!
and i would love to see even more pictures


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

ive seen them . . . but only in like small pony size =)


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous, his color is very unique, love it!


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww thanks you guys!!!!!!! I love yall!!!
I'll try and get some more pics up here of him soon, we're fixin' to be movin' him to a farm 9/10ths of a mile down the road from where we live, and I'll be able to see him more often and get some more pics!!!!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! I love his coloring!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm soooo jealous!! Your lucky to have a horse such a nice horse and one that's such a gorgeous colour to boot!!!


----------



## MyBeautifulMoMan (Nov 11, 2008)

He's gorgeous...beautiful color.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS!! **running off with your new baby!!** I've always wanted a cream colored horse to call Cream Soda.  But I love his name... I can't wait for new pictures! And he looks so cute under saddle!!!!


----------

